
Mysterious Markings May Hold Clues to Origin of Writing - curtis
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2016/05/cave-art-ice-age-paleolithic-writing-first-signs/
======
pklausler
I was fortunate in 2013 to visit cave painting sites in SW France and NE
Spain. It is a moving experience to see images made tens of thousands of years
ago, especially the "negative hand" pictures made by holding a hand up to a
wall and blowing pigment across it, leaving a hand-shaped hole in the stain on
the wall. One cave had dozens, from adults and children, in one spot.

The Nat'l Geo article doesn't mention a glyph that is common in the caves: the
"tectiform", which looks a bit like a sign for a picnic shelter in a state
park. It shows up in many caves and some people think that it may have been a
tribal identifer.

